# New Handles For Pm1340gt



## Randbo (Jul 25, 2016)

So I had a few free hours this weekend and decided to play on the lathe. I made some new handles like many others. I decided to make them out of stainless instead of aluminum. I have quite a bit of 304 stainless 1 inch stock. A little more of a pain to machine but I love the way it looks.







I used a 1/16 inch parting blade to make the groves. I went .080 deep and took off the edges with some medium scotch-bright.






I did a .390 diameter, . 380 deep counterbore and threaded it 3/8-16.











Made some for the Mill as well...






I sure like them much better then the plastic ones!


----------



## JimFouch (Jul 25, 2016)

Very nice. 

I have a PM-1340GT on order. Will be a big step up from my current 7x10 Harbor Freight Toy Lathe.   ;-)


----------



## MSD0 (Jul 26, 2016)

Those look really nice. I love how little upgrades like that make a big difference


----------



## MonkMan (Jul 26, 2016)

Great Look!


----------



## Billh51 (Jul 26, 2016)

Nice upgrade on the handles, funny how the small things can change the appirence of a machine. I like the look of them and when I get time, I may do something similar on my Enco 12x36. Nice workmanship.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jul 28, 2016)

New knobs turned out great.  I love the feeling of mine.  I just picked up a Holdridge radii turning attachment for mine and will be machining some new round ones for the mill shortly.

Mike.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 28, 2016)

They look great!


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 28, 2016)

zmotorsports said:


> New knobs turned out great.  I love the feeling of mine.  I just picked up a Holdridge radii turning attachment for mine and will be machining some new round ones for the mill shortly.
> 
> Mike.



You got a Holdridge? Cool! 4S or 4D?


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 1, 2016)

Bill, it is a Holdridge 4D.  Bought it used off of ebay.  I used it for the first time Friday night making a new knob for my mill quill downfeed.  I have to play with it a bit as my ball turned out a bit ovaled like a football.  Overall it was a nice addition to the shop.  I had to make a very slight modification for it to work with the compound on my PM1340GT but nothing major. 

Mike.


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 1, 2016)

What modification? All I've done with mine is make a t-nut and kinda set it up there to take a look at it. Haven't actually run it yet. Given that I have a bit of time on my hands of late with the layoff and all, I planned to dig it out today and actually make an attempt to use it.

I want to try making a teardrop like knob like those on the SBs at the Grizzly site for the fwd/rev lever on the 1340. If that goes well I will start making some for the mill. If it comes out ok, I may even post a pic or two.


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 1, 2016)

Bill, nothing too major to modify.  The plate that slides into the "T" on the compound was too thick.  My "T" groove measures approx. .310" thick and the mounting or thread plate that came with the Holdridge measured .360".  I merely set it up in the mill and took .050" off and it slid right in.  I then just had to put shorter socket head capscrews (1.25" long) and had to take .025-.030" off of them so they wouldn't make contact on the bottom of the compound.  Once setup it seems quite rigid.  Had a little issue with chatter and took some playing with to eliminate and then I have to play with it still to get a round ball, mine came out more oblong/football shaped.

Mike.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Aug 3, 2016)

Randbo said:


> So I had a few free hours this weekend and decided to play on the lathe. I made some new handles like many others. I decided to make them out of stainless instead of aluminum. I have quite a bit of 304 stainless 1 inch stock. A little more of a pain to machine but I love the way it looks.
> 
> Made some for the Mill as well...
> 
> I sure like them much better then the plastic ones!


 They look pretty sweet !


----------



## Randbo (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. Here is a shot of the ones on the headstock. 

Randy


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 4, 2016)

Those turned out great.  Nice job.

Mike.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Aug 4, 2016)

Yeah...they look pretty mean on there !


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 4, 2016)

OK, this is all Randbo's fault...  






That and I needed something to do today...


----------



## Randbo (Aug 4, 2016)

wrmiller said:


> OK, this is all Randbo's fault...
> 
> View attachment 133460
> 
> ...



Yeah I've been known to cause all kinds of problems! Ha ha


----------



## Randbo (Aug 4, 2016)

Randbo said:


> Yeah I've been known to cause all kinds of problems! Ha ha



Those look nice. I considered knurling mine in the beginning but decided against it. I didn't  want to deal with knurling stainless! Im guessing the ones you made are 6061?


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 4, 2016)

7075 T651 Sir...  

I should admit that I pulled out a bar of stainless, stared at it for a few seconds, and wimped out for the 7075. I honestly haven't learned how to master stainless yet. I can turn it, but it ain't pretty. And no I didn't want to knurl stainless either!


----------



## brav65 (Aug 4, 2016)

The header for this post should be pimp my 1340! Looking good guys!  My little 7x12 is buried under 8'months of junk, I neeeeeed to get into the shop!


----------

